# Michigan Mountain Mayhem



## MMMhills (Jan 13, 2016)

​The MMM registration is now open. https://www.bikereg.com/spring-classic

The Spring Classic is the original MMM and we made it the toughest ride you could imagine. It is always held on the third Saturday of June (June 20th 2020) and is limited to 1,500 riders. It is a road bike event and is a timed challenge ride on the toughest terrain Michigan has to offer and will test you both mentally and physically. It is one of the most grueling and challenging rides you will ever participate in.
Nothing compares to the hills of this ride matched up with the early season timing. Four routes to choose from: a 50K teaser, a 100K metric century, a 160K, (100 mile century), and for those who dare… a 200K double metric with almost 10,000 feet of climbing!


----------

